# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Zonneduin

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord Zonneduin
Rijperweg 10
Bloemendaal

Bezoek de website van Herstellingsoord Zonneduin


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Zonneduin.*

----------


## Maanvissen

Ik zocht hier informatie over een herstellingsoord in Bloemendaal, maar er zijn geen reacties dus ik weet nu nog niet veel. Ik heb gekozen voor het herstellingsoord van Pro Persona in Wolfheze omdat hier duidelijke informatie over te krijgen is. Itt dit
'oord'. Ik houd van duidelijkheid en transparantie en zie het als een vaag teken als dat er niet is!

----------

